# [2012 thread] Ripping my DVD's to watch on iPad or Android Tablet



## mjkaplan (May 14, 2012)

Does anyone know software for my PC that will allow me to transfer DVD's that I own to an Adroid tablet or iPad so I can watch them when I travel.  I have tried a few that I have downloaded, but I keep getting a copyright error.


----------



## DaveNV (May 14, 2012)

The best I've found, that is also very highly rated, and works really well, is from Aiseesoft.  The version I have is their Blu-Ray ripper, which will downgrade Blu-Ray and regular DVDs to a format that plays awesome on my Galaxy Tablet and also my iPad, plus PCs and a Mac Book Air.  It will cost around $35, but it's worth every penny.  I've been building a mobile library of my large DVD collection so I can take along my own entertainment when I travel.  It works very, very well.  (No copyright issues, either.)

http://www.aiseesoft.com/

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 14, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> The best I've found, that is also very highly rated, and works really well, is from Aiseesoft.  The version I have is their Blu-Ray ripper, which will downgrade Blu-Ray and regular DVDs to a format that plays awesome on my Galaxy Tablet and also my iPad, plus PCs and a Mac Book Air.  It will cost around $35, but it's worth every penny.  I've been building a mobile library of my large DVD collection so I can take along my own entertainment when I travel.  It works very, very well.  (No copyright issues, either.)
> 
> http://www.aiseesoft.com/
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave,

So it sounds like you create a separate Video/DVD file on the galaxy tablet
to hold the downloaded videos. Is that correct?  If so, what type of memory constraints do you have ?  In other words, how many videos can you safely download within the memory constraints?


Thanks

Richard


----------



## MichaelColey (May 14, 2012)

I use DVDFab.  You have a lot of control over the size/compression/quality of the resulting video.  I usually compress down to 512kbps for the video and 32kbs for the audio, which makes most movies about 300M and 30 minute TV episodes about 100M.  Our 32GB and 64GB iPhones/iPods hold 100+ movies and TV shows.  We also have a 160GB iPod Classic that holds ALL of our kids movies, which we play over an Apple Video Cable adapter in the car, at home, or at timeshares.  Sure beats having DVDs getting scratched up.


----------



## DaveNV (May 14, 2012)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> So it sounds like you create a separate Video/DVD file on the galaxy tablet
> to hold the downloaded videos. Is that correct?  If so, what type of memory constraints do you have ?  In other words, how many videos can you safely download within the memory constraints?
> ...




Yes.  I'm saving the ripped files directly from my PC to a folder on my home network server.  It's a multi-terabyte NAS I built a few years ago.  At super-high quality video and audio settings, each ripped Blu-Ray movie is about 1-2gb in size.  Standard DVDs and anything saved at lesser settings are much smaller files.  I don't save anything on my iPhone.  (I actually use my phone for phone calls.  )

My tablet has 16gb internal memory, and I have a 32gb microSD card plugged into it.  When I want to take the tablet along, I copy some of the ripped files to the microSD card.  I don't run into issues with the tablet's system memory, and I can delete or add more movies as I want to.  At the moment I have a dozen or so movies on the microSD card, and I still have about 10gb free.

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 14, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Yes.  I'm saving the ripped files directly from my PC to a folder on my home network server.  It's a multi-terabyte NAS I built a few years ago.  At super-high quality video and audio settings, each ripped Blu-Ray movie is about 1-2gb in size.  Standard DVDs and anything saved at lesser settings are much smaller files.  I don't save anything on my iPhone.  (I actually use my phone for phone calls.  )
> 
> My tablet has 16gb internal memory, and I have a 32gb microSD card plugged into it.  When I want to take the tablet along, I copy some of the ripped files to the microSD card.  I don't run into issues with the tablet's system memory, and I can delete or add more movies as I want to.  At the moment I have a dozen or so movies on the microSD card, and I still have about 10gb free.
> 
> Dave



Dave,

Thanks for your reply.  What a great use for that MicroSD card and the tablet. And your multi-terabyte NAS - I'm impressed.


Richard


----------



## Elan (May 15, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Yes.  I'm saving the ripped files directly from my PC to a folder on my home network server.  It's a multi-terabyte NAS I built a few years ago.  At super-high quality video and audio settings, each ripped Blu-Ray movie is about 1-2gb in size.  Standard DVDs and anything saved at lesser settings are much smaller files.  I don't save anything on my iPhone.  (I actually use my phone for phone calls.  )
> 
> My tablet has 16gb internal memory, and I have a 32gb microSD card plugged into it.  When I want to take the tablet along, I copy some of the ripped files to the microSD card.  I don't run into issues with the tablet's system memory, and I can delete or add more movies as I want to.  At the moment I have a dozen or so movies on the microSD card, and I still have about 10gb free.
> 
> Dave



  The beauty of an expansion card slot.  Kind of nice to have the ability to have one's entire video collection on a few IC's smaller than the size of a postage stamp, and have them transferable from device to device.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (May 15, 2012)

I use a product called HandBrake.  It is fantastic, very easy to use.  I use it on my MacBook Pro.  I also set it up on my sister-in-law's Windows laptop and she has used it.  One thing I like about it over other software that I have used is, it is much quicker to rip.  For instance, other software I have used, if the movie is 1 hour long, it takes 1 hour to rip the video.  In HandBrake, it somehow cuts down the time by about 25%.  You can also edit settings that would allow you to get smaller file sizes, which would decrease quality, but depending on which device, may not impact much.


----------



## winger (May 15, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I use DVDFab.  You have a lot of control over the size/compression/quality of the resulting video.  ...



I second this.


----------



## winger (May 15, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Yes.  I'm saving the ripped files directly from my PC to a folder on my home network server.  It's a multi-terabyte NAS I built a few years ago.  At super-high quality video and audio settings, each ripped Blu-Ray movie is about 1-2gb in size.  Standard DVDs and anything saved at lesser settings are much smaller files.  I don't save anything on my iPhone.  (I actually use my phone for phone calls.  )
> 
> My tablet has 16gb internal memory, and I have a 32gb microSD card plugged into it.  When I want to take the tablet along, I copy some of the ripped files to the microSD card.  I don't run into issues with the tablet's system memory, and I can delete or add more movies as I want to.  At the moment I have a dozen or so movies on the microSD card, and I still have about 10gb free.
> 
> Dave


What format to you rip your DVD's to and what device are you streaming these to your TV?

I am interested in possibly doing what you are doing.


----------



## Bruce W (May 15, 2012)

mjkaplan said:


> Does anyone know software for my PC that will allow me to transfer DVD's that I own to an Adroid tablet or iPad so I can watch them when I travel.  I have tried a few that I have downloaded, but I keep getting a copyright error.



Use DVD Catalyst, has worked very well.

http://www.tools4movies.com/

Owner very responsive to emails if problems. Currently $8.95 for download.


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2012)

winger said:


> What format to you rip your DVD's to and what device are you streaming these to your TV?
> 
> I am interested in possibly doing what you are doing.




I'll have to check.  I honestly haven't looked that closely, because the software I'm using allows you to select the device that will play the ripped file, and it provides several options for that device.  I chose my Galaxy Tablet, and played with the different options it offered.  I think it ends up using an H.264 codec to make MPG files.  (You may want to explore the website I linked in my first post in this thread - they have lots of info there.)

I don't stream them to my TV.  I use them strictly as portable files to play on my tablet or computer.  If I want to play a movie on my TV through my extensive home audio system I'll use the original disks, so I can get the full effect of the pre-recorded video and audio files. No sense taking something less than optimum if I don't need to, right?  

Dave


----------



## laura1957 (May 16, 2012)

Bruce W said:


> Use DVD Catalyst, has worked very well.
> 
> http://www.tools4movies.com/
> 
> Owner very responsive to emails if problems. Currently $8.95 for download.




This is what I have used, and it has worked really great!!  The directions were easy to follow and I have used it for my Fire and my Thrive.  There is a dropdown box where you pick the device before you copy the dvd.


----------



## carl2591 (May 16, 2012)

is there a product u can use to rip and burn spare copy of DVD.. we have a bunch of older movies on DVD and have issues with them getting lost, scratched etc when traveling with the kids. 

there use to be a couple of programs like copydvd or shrinkdvd that worked good i was told. 



any good products to use to rip and burn to blank DVD?? the digital copy is just for watching on a computer, ipad etc which we do not use traveling.



edit

just noticed this was my 1001 post.. congrats to me... its only taken 9 yrs to get this far..


----------



## DaveNV (May 16, 2012)

carl2591 said:


> is there a product u can use to rip and burn spare copy of DVD.. we have a bunch of older movies on DVD and have issues with them getting lost, scratched etc when traveling with the kids.
> 
> there use to be a couple of programs like copydvd or shrinkdvd that worked good i was told.
> 
> ...




Carl, check the link I included in my first post in this thread. This company has a lot of different versions of this kind of program.  I'd think they'd have something to make DVD copies, too.  

And congrats on your 1000+ posts!   Boiled pizza for everyone!   

Dave


----------



## BoaterMike (May 16, 2012)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I use a product called HandBrake.  It is fantastic, very easy to use.  I use it on my MacBook Pro.  I also set it up on my sister-in-law's Windows laptop and she has used it.  One thing I like about it over other software that I have used is, it is much quicker to rip.  For instance, other software I have used, if the movie is 1 hour long, it takes 1 hour to rip the video.  In HandBrake, it somehow cuts down the time by about 25%.  You can also edit settings that would allow you to get smaller file sizes, which would decrease quality, but depending on which device, may not impact much.



I like Handbrake also. I bought WinX DVD Ripper, but ended up using Handbrake most of the time.   

There was a great deal on Woot today for a 64mb thumb drive.  I planned to use that for travel storage for movies, but by the time I had free time to make the purchase it was sold out.   

Mike


----------



## DaveNV (May 16, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> I like Handbrake also. I bought WinX DVD Ripper, but ended up using Handbrake most of the time.
> 
> There was a great deal on Woot today for a 64mb thumb drive.  I planned to use that for travel storage for movies, but by the time I had free time to make the purchase it was sold out.
> 
> Mike



I saw that, too.  64 gb, not mb. $30 was a great price.

Dave


----------



## BoaterMike (May 16, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> I saw that, too.  64 gb, not mb. $30 was a great price.
> 
> Dave



OOPS!   That's what happens when 5 o-clock rolls around.


----------



## JPD (May 21, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> The best I've found, that is also very highly rated, and works really well, is from Aiseesoft.  The version I have is their Blu-Ray ripper, which will downgrade Blu-Ray and regular DVDs to a format that plays awesome on my Galaxy Tablet and also my iPad, plus PCs and a Mac Book Air.  It will cost around $35, but it's worth every penny.  I've been building a mobile library of my large DVD collection so I can take along my own entertainment when I travel.  It works very, very well.  (No copyright issues, either.)
> 
> http://www.aiseesoft.com/
> 
> Dave



After reading your post, I looked at this program. I found my tablet and downloaded the trial 5 minute movie. It put that 5 minute clip into a file on my computer, just need to know the best way to get that movie downloaded to my tablet or do you just download the movies to an sd card.  Thanks


----------



## DaveNV (May 21, 2012)

JPD said:


> After reading your post, I looked at this program. I found my tablet and downloaded the trial 5 minute movie. It put that 5 minute clip into a file on my computer, just need to know the best way to get that movie downloaded to my tablet or do you just download the movies to an sd card.  Thanks



If you're going to copy files to the internal memory of the tablet, once it's connected via cable to your PC, it should be seen as another hard drive, and you can copy files directly. 

I don't know if it's a quirk of my particular model of tablet (Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus) but the microSD card can't be written to directly when inside the tablet.  Since I only use the card for storing movies, I just put the microSD card into my PC and copy the movie files to it from there.  When the card is inserted back into the tablet, the data is there and reads fine.  

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (May 21, 2012)

This thread got me back into ripping my DVD collection for iPad use.  Thanks.

Using HandBrake, I ripped 4 full length movies between breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 21, 2012)

HandBrake.


----------



## pwrshift (May 23, 2012)

*What method to get onto the iPad?*

Apple seems to make it difficult to put a ripped DVD on an iPad.  What procedure do you use?  It appears you have to convert it to a format Apple can read, add it to your iTunes movie file and then sync it to the iPad.  Is this correct...seems like several extra steps than what would be needed on a PC transfer where you can drag and drop.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (May 23, 2012)

pwrshift said:


> Apple seems to make it difficult to put a ripped DVD on an iPad.  What procedure do you use?  It appears you have to convert it to a format Apple can read, add it to your iTunes movie file and then sync it to the iPad.  Is this correct...seems like several extra steps than what would be needed on a PC transfer where you can drag and drop.



You have to rip the movie to MP4 format for the iPad.  Once you have ripped it, if your iTunes is setup as your default player for MP4 files, just double-click the file and iTunes will open, import the file and start to play it.  You can stop watching the movie.  But, now its in your library, so connect your iPad, make sure you have movies set to sync and viola.

If iTunes is not setup as default player for MP4, just open iTunes, click File > Import to Library > browse to the file and import it to iTunes.  Then you can sync to the iPad.


----------



## pwrshift (May 23, 2012)

Thanks...that's close to what I've been doing but some MP4 files were converted at too high a res for the iPad even though they run fine on my PC laptop.  I assume I have to use a lower resolution for the iPad version 1?


----------



## kaylawang (Aug 5, 2013)

To rip and convert DVD to iPhone and Android devices, Aunsoft DVD ripper and iMedia Converter for Mac are good choices. You can freely convert DVD discs or files to HD 1080p mp4/mov for playback on these devices. They have versions both for Mac and Windows users.


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Aug 5, 2013)

I use DVD Shrink (free download) as the ripper with ANYDVD (you have to buy this, not sure how much it is now) runs in the background.

The ANYDVD program is what allows you to rip the copyrighted movie.

It takes about 9 minutes to rip a 2 hour movie.


----------



## Nepheler (Mar 9, 2015)

I use MakeMKV+Hanbrake (if it's a commercial one). For homemade ones, Handbrake is enough. Kinda tired of running two programs for ripping just one disc so I'm considering trying out some freeware that can do both decryption and conversion like Free DVDAid.


----------



## cris_fletner (Mar 9, 2015)

I use iMedia Converter for Mac. I like its performance.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just a heads up that this thread was resurected  from 2012/2013 and those are first time posts from the two new posters.



Richard


----------

